# Norwegian: hvor lenge vs når



## hungpham

When I ask "Hvor lenge skal du være her" or "Når skal du være her", are they the same? Or is there any different?
Is there any different in any other case, between "hvor lenge" & "når"?

Thanks.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hvor lenge = Duration (Hvor lenge skal du være her? I tre uker)
Når = Specific time (Når kommer du hit? Om to dager)


----------



## Ífaradà

Hvor lenge - (for) how long
Når - when

*When *are you going to be here? - *Når *skal du være her?
*For how long* are you staying here? - *Hvor lenge* skal du være her?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

_Når skal du være her_ does not sound good. It works with the other modal verbs, though


----------



## Ma_linka

For example
Hvor lenge skal du vente? - For how long will you be waiting?
Når skal dere spise? When will you eat?


----------



## sjiraff

NorwegianNYC said:


> _Når skal du være her_ does not sound good. It works with the other modal verbs, though



Would you suggest something like "Når kommer du hit?" or "Når ankommer du?" instead maybe?


----------



## raumar

Actually, I don't see anything wrong with "Når skal du være her?". I use it myself, meaning "When are you supposed to (or scheduled to) arrive?". There is a nuance here, at least in my opinion: "Når skal du være her?" implies a stronger element of uncertainty (for example, the plane or train might be delayed), compared to "Når kommer du hit?".

I wouldn't use "Når ankommer du?" in everyday speech. "Ankomme" is a bit too formal.


----------



## Ífaradà

raumar said:


> Actually, I don't see anything wrong with "Når skal du være her?". I use it myself, meaning "When are you supposed to (or scheduled to) arrive?". There is a nuance here, at least in my opinion: "Når skal du være her?" implies a stronger element of uncertainty (for example, the plane or train might be delayed), compared to "Når kommer du hit?".
> 
> I wouldn't use "Når ankommer du?" in everyday speech. "Ankomme" is a bit too formal.


Indeed.

In addition, I tend to use this, when asking a person I've made an appointment with, as a means of confirmation.

- Da sier vi det!
- Bare sånn for å bekrefte avtaletidspunkt - når skal du være her?
- Klokken 08.00


----------



## hungpham

I learned a lot from you guys. Thank you


----------



## Ma_linka

Er _når skal du komme hit_/_når skal vi møttes_ bedre enn _når skal du være her_?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Ja. Modalverbet 'skal' innebærer bevegelse


----------



## myšlenka

Ma_linka said:


> Er _når skal du komme hit_/_når skal vi møttes_ bedre enn _når skal du være her_?





NorwegianNYC said:


> Ja. Modalverbet 'skal' innebærer bevegelse


 Forslagene fra Ma_linka betyr ikke det samme så det er i det hele tatt vanskelig å si at det ene er bedre enn det andre. Jeg må si meg enig med raumar og Ífaradà: _når skal du være her?_ fungerer helt fint, men det kommer selvsagt an på hva man vil si. Forresten forstår jeg heller ikke helt hvorfor modalverbet _skal_ innebærer bevegelse.


----------



## Ma_linka

Det høres kanskje mer naturlig ut...
_Når skal du være her_ er nesten det samme som _når skal du komme hit_ (så vi kan møtes, for eksempel). Jeg synes at det siste høres ut bedre, selv om norsk ikke er mitt mørsmål


----------



## myšlenka

Ma_linka said:


> Det høres kanskje mer naturlig ut...
> _Når skal du være her_ er nesten det samme som _når skal du komme hit_ (så vi kan møtes, for eksempel). Jeg synes at det siste høres ut bedre, selv om norsk ikke er mitt mørsmål


Nesten det samme? Hovedverbene _være_ og _komme_ overlapper ikke akkurat. Kontekst er alfa og omega.


----------



## Ma_linka

myšlenka said:


> Kontekst er alfa og omega.


Enig i det!


----------



## sjiraff

Ífaradà said:


> Indeed.
> 
> In addition, I tend to use this, when asking a person I've made an appointment with, as a means of confirmation.
> 
> - Da sier vi det!
> - Bare sånn for å bekrefte avtaletidspunkt - når skal du være her?
> - Klokken 08.00



Pardon the thread-bump but, would it be wrong to say "...for å bekrefte avtaletidspunktet" ? I know a lot of the time in Norwegian you guys don't say "the" where we do in English mind you.

Thanks!


----------



## flukså

It would be perfectly fine to say "avtaletidspunktet" in this case.


----------



## sjiraff

flukså said:


> It would be perfectly fine to say "avtaletidspunktet" in this case.



Thanks


----------



## SigVansen

You also should remember "da" since it signifies "when" but in the past.


----------

